# Dossier Junk Gmail



## Vladimok (30 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

A quoi sert le dossier Junk dans Gmail ?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Mai 2013)

C'est pour le spam....


----------



## Vladimok (30 Mai 2013)

J'ai déjà un dossier nommé SPAM et je me retrouve avec un dossier nommé JUNK.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2013)

où ca?
--
avec quelle appli? Thunderbird? Entourage? outlook? Mail?

avec quel type de compte? pop? imap?
et où dans la hierarchie du logiciel non nommé?


----------



## Vladimok (31 Mai 2013)

Dans le Webmail de Gmail, en imap, et je le retrouve dans Mail, Postbox et Mailplane.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2013)

ca ne dit pas où ...
mais bon c'est pas dramatique
 ( et déjà traité, et pas qu'une fois)


----------



## Vladimok (31 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca ne dit pas où ...


Dans:
https://mail.google.com


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Mai 2013)

En fait le dossier "Junk" c'est le dossier "Spam" que tu as dans Mail pour ta boite Gmail. Pourquoi... car en fait ces indésirables ( spam) sont ceux que tu à décrété via l'appli mail. Ce ne sont pas ceux de la boite spam de Gmail car si c'était le cas ils seraient dans le dossier spam de Gmail.

Le dossier Junk c'est le dossier spam local de Mail si tu préfères...  Si tu ne veux plus le voir, il faut dans les préférences de Gmail dans mail au niveau du comportement des BAL ne pas stocker les messages indésirables sur le serveur


----------



## Vladimok (31 Mai 2013)

Ok merci, réponse très clair !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2013)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> En fait le dossier "Junk" c'est le dossier "Spam" que tu as dans Mail pour ta boite Gmail. Pourquoi... car en fait ces indésirables ( spam) sont ceux que tu à décrété via l'appli mail. Ce ne sont pas ceux de la boite spam de Gmail car si c'était le cas ils seraient dans le dossier spam de Gmail.
> 
> Le dossier Junk c'est le dossier spam local de Mail si tu préfères...  Si tu ne veux plus le voir, il faut dans les préférences de Gmail dans mail au niveau du comportement des BAL ne pas stocker les messages indésirables sur le serveur



le dossier des spam du service en ligne
-travaille AVANT Mail
( et est *très* efficace, filtre très bien)
ces spams là n'arrivent PAS dans Mail  (partie du haut)
par contre ils peuvent etre VISIBLES
(en bas qui  par défaut est le reflet du service en ligne )

on peut parfaitement regler  ( sur gmail en ligne) pour que ce dossier ne soit pas montré  dans un logiciel de messagerie
(dans mail partie du bas)

tout comme avec  n'importe quel label-dossier  imap gmail
( alors il n'y a pas de synchro de ces dossiers exclus car  par choix de l'utilisateur non montrés)

Chacun ses stratégies et besoins
 et c'est déjà traité  en archive


----------

